# UK spouse visa personal statment/commitment statement



## laurayang (May 27, 2011)

Hi all, please can someone advise me what to write in the personal statement? Is there a guideline on the official site? Many thanks in advance. 

Laura


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

laurayang said:


> Hi all, please can someone advise me what to write in the personal statement? Is there a guideline on the official site? Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Laura


I have answered on another thread. A MOD may move it here.


----------



## laurayang (May 27, 2011)

Joppa said:


> I have answered on another thread. A MOD may move it here.


Thank you very very much Joppa!!! I have seen it in the other thread!! You are such an expert!!!!


----------



## mindenjoy (May 7, 2014)

Joppa said:


> I have answered on another thread. A MOD may move it here.


Hey Joppa, would you mind posting the link to that thread? Thanks so much


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No more than 1000 words (two sides of A4, preferably less).
First give a brief rundown of your relationship history, with significant events highlighted like first meeting, engagement, marriage etc.
Spell out your current and future plans. Say something about why you have decided to have your future together in UK.
Explain special circumstances, such as why you haven't been able to travel as much you like to see each other (e.g. through pressure of work, caring for a sick relative).


----------

